# Your thoughts on the japanese pianist with 28 million views?



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Amazing story, great timing...but I can't get myself to appreciate his music. Your thoughts?


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

A catchy, straightforward composition that combines melancholy with a feeling of delicate beauty. I could imagine the audience humming a reprise after it was over.

Edit: After a second listen, I consider it an instant classic. Good for piano learners.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It's essentially pop music, but it's very good pop music.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Noboyuki is quite a remarkable blind pianist... I enjoyed his heartfelt song... and here's his Carnegie Hall debut:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Definitely pop oriented. I can appreciate his hardships, but as music itself, it's quite limited, and predictably similar to a lot of popular Asian music.


----------

